# TMI: Sex 8 days after D&C? **UPDATE**



## bostonblonde

It's been 8 days since my D&C. After heavy bleeding last weekend and a few days of spotting, I have finally stopped all traces of bleeding. I've read that it's safe to resume, er, "normal activities" after bleeding has stopped.

I'm slightly tender afterwards but other than that I feel fine.

Have I put myself at risk? Has anyone else started up again so soon after D&C? :blush:


----------



## WannaB

I wasnt told to abstain at all from sex as a post op measure. Of course I didnt bound right back into it for emotional reasons, but I did take it back up and I was still bleeding lightly, mine didnt stop entirely for 9 days, and I havnt had any ill effects. I dont think you put yourself at risk at all hun, many women on here seem to carry on as per usual and are alright. Bug hugs to you!:hugs:


----------



## selina3127

when i had my dnc bleeding stopped the next day and me and oh had sex 4 days after so you will be fine, after all it's the most natural thing in the world and all i wanted to do was feel close to him again after pushing him away during my mc xxxxx big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## BabyQ

:flower:You haven't put yourself at risk at all, I was told by my consultant to wait until the bleeding had finished to prevent infection so you have done the right thing.

Good luck hunny:dust:xxx


----------



## kafs78

Nope, shouldnt be a prob. we had sex the very day afer my bleeding stopped, and im fine!!


----------



## bostonblonde

Now I'm a tiny bit worried... I saw a bit of light pink spotting in my undies today. Also I'm a tiny bit tender. Guess i wasn't quite done bleeding yet? I'm really hoping it was just leftover! 

Help?
:huh:


----------



## kafs78

Again, dont worry.. you will be fine.

Your only worry is infection.. so keep an eye out for heavy blood, and smelly.

otherwise its all systems GO!


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I bled heavy for 3 days, then stopped for 2 days, then the heavy bleeding began again for another week and then i had 11 days of light bleeding/spotting, it will be like that you'll think i'ts stopped and it might come back but i was told not to worry unless any smeel etc. x


----------

